# State Waters vs. Federal Waters???



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Stupid question time...

Is there an Imaginary line 9 miles off the shoreline that follows the shape of the state?

How do you determine if you are over this Imaginary line when you are "about 9 or so" miles out?

My limited little pea sized Brain try's to answer, but: 

1. Just look at your GPS and plot your position on a chart and compare it to........................???

Or: 

2. Just run the curser on your GPS north to the shoreline and measure distance to the beach or............................??

Am I just That stupid and the only one that does not know this??? 

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You answered your question with the first statement. 
How to, just run the distance option on gps from shore to boat. It will change as you move the curser.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

I just recently found an easy way to figure this out after trying to organize all my gps numbers and stuff. I knew there had to be a quick way to know where you are at with as much bouncing around from spot to spot as I do. I use a Garmin 4212 gps machine with the g2 map so others may be different. But on mine there is a line 9 miles offshore for the gulf and 3 miles on the atlantic side that says "natural resource boundary". Its a faint line with those words all along the line. Thats what I use for the state/federal water line.


----------



## DantheGuy (Jun 12, 2013)

My Garmin 740s with a g2 Map card, and when you zoom in there is a 3 Nautical Mile and 9 Nautical Mile line. Easy as that. Just like Salty Daze! though i'm sure you have to have the G2 Map to get that info... Not sure if its on the original Map Database on the Unit.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks for the responses... I need to power up my gps and see if it's there...


----------



## knotty buoy (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm with the other two.My Garmin 441s when selected to "fishing " rather than "navigation" clearly shows the 3 mile limit for Alabama,and the Flotida intersect line. Well marked and well described on the gps loaded maps.


----------

